# Where in Dubai to get large screen TV for decent price?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

As we're not having out TV shipped over I need to get a new TV. Looking at the prices in places like Jumbo, etc in Mall of the Emirates they tend to be pretty much RRP prices. Are there any shops or areas where you can get better deals? In the UK there are loads of good offers but I don't know of any shops over here. I'm looking at spending a couple of [UK]grand (my last one lasted over seven years and is now going well with a relative, so I'm happy to spent on something that gets lots of use!) so even a few hundred quid off could either mean a bit of a saving or a better telly. 

Kinda wish I'd bought a new one before we left and had it shipped over in the box....!

Thanks!


----------



## Dazed + Confused (Apr 21, 2013)

Dragonmart have massive tvs at bargain prices, failing that, and if you want branded, get out of Dubai and look in Sharjah. And haggle.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumbo would definitely be on the higher end of the price spectrum. I usually have found good prices at Sharaf dg, Carrefour and Lulu hypermarkets. Also these places have good return / warranty policies. Not entirely sure you would get better or comparable prices with respect to England, it has been mentioned earlier by members they have gotten good deals in comparison here. 

p.s: if you can wait a couple of months, the Ramadan/Eid season will be upon us, which always means sales/offers etc...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have a container headed this way, just buy one in the UK and ship it. Just make sure you take it out the box and take some plastic wrap/cable ties off the cables so it doesn't look brand new. Otherwise Sharaf DG. I wouldn't drop a couple of grand on a dragon mart tv, unless I only wanted it for a few months!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

We gave the go ahead to ship a week or so ago, so that ship has sailed unfortunately....!

Don't really want an unbranded one, looking at probably Samsung or Panny.

Any shops in particular in Sharjah? Do you get knock-offs of things like that over here or is a Samsung likely to be a Samsung?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Do you get knock-offs of things like that over here or is a Samsung likely to be a Samsung?


Depends on where you buy it, at the major stores, it is all legit. Can't say about the smaller local stores etc..


----------



## Dazed + Confused (Apr 21, 2013)

If its sealed its probably legit, especially in the larger stores.

As previously mentioned the likes of Carrefour etc. do good deals, haggle in Bur Dubai, but take a look in Ajman (city centre has a Carrefour and the prices are cheaper) and Sharjah.

I bought my Sony from Ajman, around 20% cheaper than Dubai.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Jumbo would definitely be on the higher end of the price spectrum. I usually have found good prices at *Sharaf dg*, Carrefour and Lulu hypermarkets. Also these places have good return / warranty policies. Not entirely sure you would get better or comparable prices with respect to England, it has been mentioned earlier by members they have gotten good deals in comparison here.
> 
> p.s: if you can wait a couple of months, the Ramadan/Eid season will be upon us, which always means sales/offers etc...


I do not recommend Sharaf DG ,as most of the electronic stuff I've bought from them usually have had complaints .


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> I do not recommend Sharaf DG ,as most of the electronic stuff I've bought from them usually have had complaints .


You would be part of a rather small minority in this case... never had any issues with anything i've gotten there, and haven't heard of anyone that has...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> You would be part of a rather small minority in this case... never had any issues with anything i've gotten there, and haven't heard of anyone that has...


Agree


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only deals you'll get are how many old stock freebies you'll get thrown in, all the TV's are the same price in every shop (Carrefour is usually 50 Dhs cheaper though) unless you go for a back street down Bur Dubai or something.

Everything comes from the same supplier/distributor, so whether you go to Carrefour, Sharaf DG or wherever to buy a Samsung (for example) TV, when it gets delivered, it'll be in a Samsung truck from the Samsung warehouse.

There are some exceptions to that of course, but it'll generally be outdated stock.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. So if I can hold out until the summer sales start (which won't be easy...!) when do they usually begin? Does it vary for shops or is there a specific sale season?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ramadan is supposed to start in the first week of July or thereabouts, some sales will start during Ramadan, but then the real sales hit during Eid which would be in a month's time from the start of Ramadan. So you are effectively looking at the first week or so of August (approx.)...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, ok....hmmm, that's quite a wait for a TV addict then....!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Ramadan is supposed to start in the first week of July or thereabouts, some sales will start during Ramadan, but then the real sales hit during Eid which would be in a month's time from the start of Ramadan. So you are effectively looking at the first week or so of August (approx.)...


When you say sale, what are we talking? 20%?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah can be as much as that, not all the time though, they do have the better offers for the latest models, more pricey stuff. Usually its a combination like another member mentioned, some money off, a coupon towards purchase of something else in the store, some freebies thrown in, and the ever popular Dubai retail cornerstone ... the raffle draw for some cars or crazy amount of gold etc... (mix and match usually with the raffle being ever present all over the place). 

I do remember carrefour doing a buy a 40" get a 21"/24" (cant remember for sure) inch free on a certain brand of TV for last Eid. Wasn't shopping for a TV but that looked like a straight cracker of a deal ....


----------

